# Block and Tackle Puzzle Solution?



## dstutz (Jan 16, 2014)

So I bought the book "Crafting Wood Logic Puzzles" and have made a Block and Tackle puzzle (pictured below, not mine, just grabbed that one from internet). In the back of the book they have "solutions" for all the puzzles and there are a few pictures showing what to do with the string and beads but I cannot for the life of me figure it out. Does anyone have a source for directions to solve the thing or another name the puzzle goes by so I could figure this confounded thing out?

I've also made the "2 rings puzzle" from the book which I've found referred to as an Ox Yoke puzzle. Now that, there's videos galore for solving.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Grab hold of the loop that is up against the wood and pull it out; the balls will go up to the wood as you do. Flip the string up over the top of the balls, then pull on the balls to remove it.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh hell I didn't see the hole at the bottom, lol, never mind


----------



## dstutz (Jan 16, 2014)

My wife was able to figure it out from the pictures in the book after a bit. We're thinking about putting our own video up on how to solve it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

